# pet friendly villas



## Helaly (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi, I'm embarking upon a european adventure which will place me in Greece in late May, probably leaving mid September. 

I'm having problems finding quality villas that accept dogs - I have two small ones - and wondered if anyone might be able to help with properties or advice?

Many thanks


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*adventure*



Helaly said:


> Hi, I'm embarking upon a european adventure which will place me in Greece in late May, probably leaving mid September.
> 
> I'm having problems finding quality villas that accept dogs - I have two small ones - and wondered if anyone might be able to help with properties or advice?
> 
> Many thanks


perhaps you could give us a little more information as to which part of greece you want to go to,are you intending to stay in one place or moving around?


----------



## Helaly (Apr 30, 2014)

the whole trip is flexible, anywhere in Greece or the islands, view of the sea would be good. One place would be great but I can also move around. I've just been quoted between 12 and 28,000 for 2 weeks, with dogs for a villa with a private pool which is way out of my league!! I think I might be being unrealistic but you never know. I'm a professional healer/mystic, maybe there's someone out there who'd like some help with anxiety, grief or relationships in exchange for a nice place to stay?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Go to Booking.com: 454,198 hotels worldwide. 28+ million hotel reviews. and in the search options, after you have entered the location, go to additional options for the type of property you want and select pets accepted.


----------

